

Lessons from Zynga & Sony on moving from Amazon AWS - natishalom
http://natishalom.typepad.com/nati_shaloms_blog/2012/03/lessons-from-zynga-and-sony-move-from-amazon-aws.html
What really brought Zynga and Sony to move from Amazon AWS
======
zerop
Curious to know what powers zCloud. Do they use eucalyptus/openstack kind of
open source cloud platform? Also glad to know that this open source cloud
platforms have become so powerful. Thanks nati for sharing it, btw i like
Gigaspaces alot .

